# Considering getting this little one..b&w or gold..??



## KritterKeeper (Sep 16, 2012)

Ive been looking at alot of pics and im wondering if b&w columbians have a slightly golden tint to them when theyre small as some of the pics i see that are labeled as b&w seem to. Im goin to put up some pics i took the other day. The head is what looks most golden. In the full pic his body looks more gold because of the light, its not as gold looking in person. I want a b&w but i really like this guy so ive been debating on it.. 
Ok i guess ill put up pics in a little bit once they finally reach my computer from my phone :dodgy:
Id appreciate any input anyone might have even before the pics go up.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 16, 2012)

_Colombians are usually yellow and black with black and white tail rings. The yellow does sometimes fade to white. But golds are usually just that gold and black even their tail rings are darker in color than yellow or white.

C&P from another thread

The loreal scales vary, some have one scale one one side and two on the other. 
Quickest way to tell a colombian from anything else is the spots (or blotches) on their head. Colombians usually have black spots inside the scales on top of their head and around the mouth. Where other tegus head scales are just one color, white, brown, red or what ever. Their scales are sometimes outlined black (or base color) but none or very little color inside of it.

Google tegus and look at the pics, by that description you should be able to pick the colombians / goldens from the other tegus.

Read more: http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12374#ixzz26flu5NTb_


----------



## KritterKeeper (Sep 16, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Colombians are usually yellow and black with black and white tail rings. The yellow does sometimes fade to white. But golds are usually just that gold and black even their tail rings are darker in color than yellow or white.
> 
> C&P from another thread
> 
> ...




Thanks! i guess i made it sound alittle confusing..Im after a columbian either way and i can tell the dif between them and the arg. but i just thought there was a distinct difference between b&w columbians and gold ones. 
Ill still post the pics
[attachment=5173]
[attachment=5172]


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like he's gotten a pretty nasty burn on his nose?


----------



## KritterKeeper (Sep 16, 2012)

Ya know i did notice that there was alittle skin coming off his nose the first time i saw him last week and im not sure what happened but it actually looked better the day i took that pic although obviously still noticeable. Who knows whats happened to him while hes been there. All the 'children' that work there literally freak out about how 'omg crazy!' he is and usually let me get him out(which is better anyways cuz ive seen how they try to handle him) and then theyre shocked that hes not trying to eat my face. *sigh* The ignorance kills me...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 16, 2012)

_There are small differences but not by much, for me the main one is color. Goldens have that warm, darker, even color while Colombians are more yellow, black and white. With Goldens their head seems to be a bit longer and more narrow, the same goes for their back legs. But that varies with just about any species. The main thing I look at is Color and leg pattern.

Colombians leg pattern is a base color of black with yellow or white spots. While Goldens reversed with the base color being more gold with black spots. 

When picking one it's more aesthetics than any thing else, high grade or low like some people see morphs of other species. I've seen pics with characteristics of both like this guy. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_crandall/3814195966/

But then there are pics of specimens like these that leave no doubt or questions that they are Goldens. Notice the leg patterns.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/truello/539761045/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmays/3560007068/
http://www.pbase.com/tmurray74/image/90089987
http://www.trinidadbirding.com/trips/2008_TT_March/Trinidad_2008Mar29_0139_Golden_Tegu_Lizard.jpg

I just noticed all four of those pics were taken in Trinidad._


----------



## KritterKeeper (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you very much. I guess the one in the store is the kind im after so i may be coming home with a new columbian in the next few days if things work out in my favor =)


----------

